# AutoPilots



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I am asking for some help with auto pilots. Im asking b/c auto pilots are common on Lake Erie; I hope the moderators dont mind my inquiring in this forum. 

My boat will turn 30 degrees to port or starboard within 10 seconds of leaving the helm. I am looking into purchasing an auto pilot in the next 1-4 months. My boat has anti-feedback cable steering; not power steering. I know I would catch more fish if I had an autopilot enabling me to rig and fish more freely. I prefer an auto pilot that will communicate with a GPS to go from waypoint to- waypoint. I would appreciate any and all feedback or additional tips / information.

2 Models I found that appear to be compatible to my rig are below. 

	Simrad AP12 and AP14
	Garmin GHP10

Does anyone have experiences or opinions to be shared on these models?
Would I use the 1.2 litre pump for the GHP10?
Does anyone have any recommendations or considerations?
Im open to any and all other makes and options?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

I myself have the Simrad AP14R and love it pretty easy to install and works great . Only thing i added was a on and off toggle switch to the postive wire along with the fuse The R in AP14R is for the cable steering and there are a few G.P.S. units the pilot can be interfaced with.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well i bought one from another ogf'er and it wont work on my boat because it has cable steer and i talked to the rep at raymarine and he stated that their x5 unit is the one i need for my boat and the price is 1925.00 with wireless remote i think but don't quote me on the remote part but the unit mike has is the other one that i've been looking at also. i know you can interface the raymarine with the gps unit pretty sure the simrad also. for more info contact the company's websites and call them to get more info if needed.good question dude.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Garmin GHP 10 hands down, its the old TR-1 gladiator and I had one and loved it.


----------



## jaumaumau (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Simrad AP12R on my Starcraft 196 which I bought new from Vic's 3 years ago.

Works great during light to moderate winds. Even running the kicker less than 1 mph it keeps its course.

Before I bought the kicker, I tried using the pilot with 2 Amish bags, and it was not very successful.

Just my experience


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hardwork
Captain Tony Mills
Limitman
Jaumaumau
Boatnut (PM)

Gents; Awesome! Thank you for sharing your information, this validated ideas and options! I had some good advice a few months ago from FreeByrdSteve too but fat-fingered the delete-key.

Boat control at sub 1mph is very important, The R for the correct Simrad Autopilot for my rig is very helpful and ease of installation is a welcomed read, The off toggle is an A1 tip!. This information is awesome; thanks again! 

I read the Garmin will automatically disengage once the wheel is turned which is a nice feature. I am open to any information/feedback/ anyone selling one etc. Thanks again and Im getting anxious!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Both are excellent units.

Im a HUGE fan of the old TR-1 stuff and now that Garmin owns it, it just gets better IMO. I own an older TR1 that pushes my 272 Sportcraft.

FOR BEST RESULTS I am going to recomend to you that you install hydrallic stearing on your vessel.

Shoot me a PM if your interested in a Garmin Unit. I know a guy who can save ya a few bucks if your interested...


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I meant to ask if it saves any money on the Auto Pilot if I were to install power steering? If I were to purchase power steering does anyone know the dollar value saved as opposed to purchasing an AP for a non-hydraulic steered?


----------

